# suyu



## xebonyx

I remember cutting down 'meyve suyu' to simply 'suyu' but people looked perplexed whenever i said this, and took it as me trying to say 'su' (water). Or maybe it was my accent. 

Is this the more common way to say juice, or can I just reduce it to 'suyu' as I was doing?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hello xebonyx,

The only way to say juice in Turkish is _meyve suyu_, which literally means "the water of fruit". You might have expected it to be *_meyve susu_ as in _evin kapısı_ or _arabanın kalitesi_, but _su _is an exception.


----------



## smilingtranslater

Actually "juice" means the liquid extract from a fruit through a physical process by application of pressure directly. This should not be called as "water of fruit". "meyve" 's wrong. "fruit" means "meyva". "Juice" means "meyva suyu" a two word name which should not be used as separated.


----------



## Volcano

xebonyx said:


> I remember cutting down 'meyve suyu' to simply 'suyu' but people looked perplexed whenever i said this, and took it as me trying to say 'su' (water). Or maybe it was my accent.
> 
> Is this the more common way to say juice, or can I just reduce it to 'suyu' as I was doing?



*Common saying is meyve suyu.It is also said fruit/vegetable + suyu, like kayısı suyu, elma suyu, havuç suyu.

Or just: kayısılı, elmalı, etc.*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

smilingtranslater said:


> "meyve" 's wrong. "fruit" means "meyva".


The Persian word for fruit ends in _a_. It's _meyve _in Turkish, not _meyva_. You can look it up in TDK's most updated dictionary or check out Nişanyan's etymological dictionary for that matter.


----------



## Rallino

Yep. And the same thing goes for the word "makine", not _makina_.


----------



## smilingtranslater

Thanks a lot for valuable information. I will certainly check sources mentioned. But I could not understand the relatıon of "kayısılı, elmalı" with fruit juice. These should be related with types of pies or cakes?


----------



## Volcano

smilingtranslater said:


> But I could not understand the relatıon of "kayısılı, elmalı" with fruit juice. These should be related with types of pies or cakes?



*Would you like meyve suyu?

Yes, I would like kayısılı.*


----------



## xebonyx

smilingtranslater said:


> Thanks a lot for valuable information. I will certainly check sources mentioned. But I could not understand the relatıon of "kayısılı, elmalı" with fruit juice. These should be related with types of pies or cakes?



Just to add to what Volcano said, "lı" is the suffix meaning "with". The words before it are the types of fruit. "Elma" means "apple", "vişne" means cherry, and so on.


----------



## smilingtranslater

meyve suyu has a complete and independent meaning as alone but kayısılı maybe anything containing kayısı ))) apricot


----------

